# Ohio Maneuverability Test....help!!!



## clari6617

I was all set to get my license and passed the road test with not problem. I failed maneuverability (for those of you who don't know, it's the process of backing a car in an s shape through cones set in a square without hitting one or backing out crooked). I practiced so hard for it and I try so hard to be able to learn it, but I just don't seem to get it. I understand everything in driving school as I was taught but when I go to use it I can't just DO it. I've tried everything and have spent hundreds of hours with no success. Most of the time when I do manage to get it while practicing, it's just luck and good timing. I'm also one of the only seniors that still rides the bus to school because of maneuverability and I'm really embarassed. I feel like not having my license as a high school senior is a mark of shame and incompetence. My parents are frustrated with me because I can't learn it no matter how simple they explain it to me and have told me to stop trying because I'll never get it if I don't have it down by now. I just can't learn it. I feel like I'm incredibly stupid because it's easy for everyone else, just not me. I get nervous every time I practice it. How do I really learn it? Am I just overthinking it?? HELP PLEASE!




 :afr


----------



## laura024

I passed it the first time no problem. Often when I practiced I would get it right the first time, but many times after that I wouldn't be able to do it. So I was nervous for the test. But I think the key is really not to think about it. Are you using your mirrors? Which cone(s) do you hit?


----------



## clari6617

I can usually do it three times in a row on a good day, but it doesn't matter which way I go because I always hit a cone. I can't get used to the idea of it being an optical illusion, so I usually end up oversteering. I was terrible at geometry and this is like my worst math subject coming back to haunt me. I always think I'm too close to the cone, so I go further in the space than I need to, and as a result I oversteer when straightening up in the square. It also doesn't help that I'm an extreme perfectionist and get frustrated easily. I read somewhere in performance that in order to be secure you need to be able to get whatever you practice to the point where you can nail it 10 out of 10 times under pressure and on the spur of the moment. Maybe I'm taking that too seriously?


----------



## laura024

Maybe someone could tape you or you could get out of the car to see how much you're oversteering. You could readjust from there. But I think your best bet is working on relaxing, breathing, and letting it come naturally. I wouldn't necessarily listen to that tip, because I passed without getting it right 10 times in a row.


----------



## clari6617

My other problem is lining myself up when I back out. I know you're supposed to have the middle of your car straight with the middle cone before you back up, but like I said before it's an optical allusion and from the driver's seat it never looks like I'm straight and I'm going to hit a cone. I get super nervous when I take any kind of test ( I didn't get my temps until the middle of my junior year and then didn't drive all summer out of fear) and when I don't pass I feel like it's the end of my life. How do I deal with that? I've been working on it for years.


----------



## laura024

Well if you can't see the cones to the left and right of you, you can probably guess you're towards the middle and not in immediate danger of hitting a cone. Once your steering wheel is straight, you will simply go straight back and hit no cones.

Don't give up. I know it's frustrating, but if I can do it you can too.


----------



## clari6617

Thanks. I feel better now that I know I'm not the only one who struggled with this.


----------



## kelsomania

Maybe you could try with a different car? I used my mom's suv and the height difference helped me a little. 

As long as you don't move the steering wheel, the car should start to backup the way it came in. Just pratice even more. I know its hard. I only passed by 1 point.


----------



## Lostinsilence

That so weird that you have to take that test in order to pass. In my home state we did not have a test like that. My tip would be is practice it slowly and don't rush yourself. Work on doing correctly in a slow manner.


----------



## clari6617

It is very wierd that we have to have a test like that....just Ohio's way of making life diffiicult for everyone I guess.....I've practiced it in my car (a BMW), my mom's minivan, my grandmother's minivan, my dad's truck.....I'm at a loss as far as what to do. I feel like I'm chained down because I can't drive. How do you not overthink things? It's almost automatic for me and I want it to go away.


----------



## tballer40

I too am struggling with the maneuverability portion of the driver's test. I need my independence and become despondent when I fail that part of the test. I practice, but have difficulty telling when car is straight. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Sherl0cked

I am having a really hard time with this as well. I don't have the problem of hitting the cones but I can never line my rear bumper up properly. I'm always like a foot and a half too far forward or backwards. I take my text in two days and I'm freaking out. I'm nineteen, a sophomore in COLLEGE and I still don't have my license. Don't feel too bad! I know I'm a few months behind, have you taken your test yet? If you did, did you do well? I hope so!


----------



## greenwillow

This is a old thread, but I am just adding here in case this can help someone. I failed the maneuverability test twice. The first time, I was too over confident and didn't practice a second before taking the test. I thought after driving for so many years, it should be a piece of cake for me. However, it turned out to be wrong. I passed the driving section with perfect score, but failed on the maneuverability part. The second time, I only practiced two hours the night before test without cones. The next morning, it turned out that it's close but still stroke the cones. After two failures, I started to be serious about this test. I bought five cones and also sticks and practiced for 4 nights. Each night, it took me around 1-2 hours. And then on the third time exam, I passed the test with perfect score. So summarizing this up, I think practice is the key and if you can practice at the site with cones where you take exam that would be even better. Most of us can drive forward without any problem,however it's harder when we drive backward. Some tips I have: 1) Check the side mirrors as often as possible to make sure you have equal space on two sides. 2) During practice, you may stop at some point and get out of the car to check where you are and get a true understanding where the car is located. Since sometimes our perception in the car might be different from reality. 3) During test, go as slow as possible without stopping. Just practice and you will pass it. Good luck!


----------

